
China forces birth control on Uighurs to suppress population - baylearn
https://apnews.com/269b3de1af34e17c1941a514f78d764c
======
srean
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Child_Nation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Child_Nation)
is what they did with benevolence in mind. When you strip that veneer of
benevolence away …

The documentary is worth watching, although not the easiest one to watch.

~~~
yorwba
There was nothing benevolent about the one-child policy. It was based on the
idea that high birth rates were something for poor agrarians, but that the
modern industrialized nation that China would become wouldn't need all those
people and should in fact prevent them from being born to avoid
overpopulation. Then when early efforts to promote voluntary birth control
didn't drop the birth rate far enough, they added punitive fines, forced
abortions and routine sterilizations to the toolbox.

The switch to the two-child policy was not due to a realization that all of
that was unethical, but simply an adjustment of the target. Hence the
simultaneous existence of programs promoting childbirth in regions below
target, while people who have more children than planned are still punished
harshly. It's all about staying on target.

------
DyslexicAtheist
considering China's

* treatment of the Uighurs

* the constant transgressions in the South China Sea,

* their breaking of the 1 country 2 systems promise in HongKong

* their not accepting Taiwan as a country

* their race to blanket the globe with surveillance tech and an ideology where Social Credit System is viewed as a viable route

* invasion of Tibet and genocide of indigenous population there

* current stand-off with India

* their whitewashing of their past crimes (Tianman)

* their cover-up of covid which makes them a threat to global health

* ...

how long will the West wait until they take action? If there has ever been a
justification for pre-emptive warfare as envisioned by the neocons during Bush
this is the time (I never thought I'd think or even say this).

Every month that the world waits and doesn't go to war with China the stronger
their position (and its abuse) will become. We have already waited for 2
generations hoping that China will eventually take humanitarian values
seriously. It's not going to happen. Soft power has failed. The world needs to
go in and topple that regime.

~~~
panpanna
I think we are passed the point where we can win a war against China without
major causalities.

It's much cheaper and safer to (1) stop buying stuff from China to create
economic unrest and (2) support forces that fight for a more free China.

(Purely hypothetical, I don't really condone any of this)

------
panpanna
Well, this is actually an improvement compared to what happened before:

[https://share.america.gov/china-coerces-uighur-women-into-
un...](https://share.america.gov/china-coerces-uighur-women-into-unwanted-
marriages/)

------
bakuninsbart
I don't really take an article serious if it quotes Adrian Zenz as an expert,
he has an online doctorate from a small private college in an unrelated field,
and he's a born again Christian and staunch anti-communist.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Zenz](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Zenz)

I think it is fair to criticise the two child policy, but acting as if it is
targeted discrimination once they start enforcing it in Xinjiang, too, is a
bit ridiculous. - the article even mentions that Xinjiang had one of the
highest birthrates in the country for a long time.

~~~
aaron695
There is a serious problem with the constant lies coming out about the
Uighurs. Cut up for organs is one that comes to mind.

So it is hard to see here what is actually going on around birth control in a
country that for so long had a one child policy for everyone.

That said this issue dwarfs so many others, like BLM for instance, but the
Uighurs gets close to no air time.

This is an ok Twitter feed with citizen investigations using satellite images

[https://twitter.com/Nrg8000](https://twitter.com/Nrg8000)

~~~
dirtyid
Some atrocity propaganda, i.e. testimony in this very article:

>Tursunay Ziyawudun, said she was injected until she stopped having her
period, and kicked repeatedly in the lower stomach during interrogations. She
now can’t have children and often doubles over in pain, bleeding from her
womb, she said.

Ziyawudun last year:

“I was taken to a hospital to undergo a [sterilization] operation, but because
I have always suffered from a gynaecological condition the doctor said I could
suffer complications that include death, so they spared me,” she said.

Dina Nurdbay

>camp which separated married and unmarried women. The married women were
given pregnancy tests, Nurdybay recalled, and forced to have IUDs installed if
they had children

Her interview with Bitterwinter 4 months ago, zero mention of any "family
planning", mostly how CCP is messing with her finances.

Previously there was Sayragul Sauytbay who "did not personally see violence"
at the camps in 2018 to "inmates were flayed, raped by guards in front of
other prisoners, and given injections that made them infertile" in 2019.

The atrocity propaganda is synced with US movement on Uyghur legislation, this
article is probably prelude to actual sanctions from passing the sanction act
last week. Obviously we know Trump doesn't give a shit about the Uyghurs.

Ruser does good work. ASPI is reliably anti-China and funded by US MIC, but at
least they're data oriented. They're continuing Zenz analysis, though it's
kind of crazy no one has corroborated his estimates / extrapolations yet.
We're still getting ranges from 180-1200 detention facilities, but basically
every estimate from the media basically parrots Zenz, whose estimates went
from 250K to 2-3M now. Honesty, not unfathomable for Chinese capabilities, but
zero corroboration from many state level actors with the resources to :-/. To
add, this is not to downplay what's happening in XJ, we know the camps are
real from leaked papers, just not the scope. So far every party has
demonstrated behavior that indicate they don't actually care about the truth.

~~~
yorwba
> Dina Nurdbay

>>camp which separated married and unmarried women. The married women were
given pregnancy tests, Nurdybay recalled, and forced to have IUDs installed if
they had children

> Her interview with Bitterwinter 4 months ago, zero mention of any "family
> planning", mostly how CCP is messing with her finances.

I assume you mean this article? [https://bitterwinter.org/crackdown-on-ethnic-
kazakhs-continu...](https://bitterwinter.org/crackdown-on-ethnic-kazakhs-
continues-in-xinjiang/)

I don't think those are necessarily contradictory. That article glosses over a
lot with "Dina went into horrific details about tortures in the camps, about
blackmailing and threats if she didn’t obey the severe CCP rules." and it's
possible that "The married women were given pregnancy tests and forced to have
IUDs installed if they had children" was one of those details.

In both articles it's mentioned that she was not yet married at the time, so
her information about IUDs isn't first-hand. Maybe she heard it from the woman
who shared her cell?

It wouldn't be surprising if some inaccuracies were introduced in the process
of retelling and translating the story. E.g. it might have applied to only
those women who had more children than allowed, in which case it would be sad
but also nothing new.

I definitely agree it's hard to tell what the scope of the problem is if
articles get written by picking a topic and then collecting a handful of
statements by people who mentioned it once, even if they were more concerned
with something else.

